# Changing the timing belt soon, what else to do?



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

Since i am doing the timing belt i was wondering what other things should i replace while that job is being done. The car has 67,000. I know the water pump and spark plugs should be a good idea. but what else?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Water pump, cam seals are always good to replace and valve cover gaskets too. Check all vacuum lines behind the intake manifold and I think I would replace all while you are able to accsess them back there. Tranny fluid if you have a tip is also a very good idea to replace. They claim the trnny fluid is lifetime, but those that replace it have better luck with the tip surviving.


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Tranny fluid if you have a tip is also a very good idea to replace. They claim the trnny fluid is lifetime, but those that replace it have better luck with the tip surviving. 

Definitely. I had this done at the same time as my timing belt service, and while Audi claims that it is, the transmission fluid and filter are *NOT* lifetime.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Changing the timing belt soon, what else to do? (HOOD RICK)*

I would suggest using a complete TB Kit as available from PureMS, ECS, etc. Most believe in replacing all the common wear parts while face of engine is accessible.
True that Audi Fluid is advertised as Lifetime. What they do not say is that "Lifetime" is assumed to be lifetime of the Audi Warranty.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

Seems like other got most of what I would list but from my personal experiences....
Timing belt, tensioner and roller
Accessory/serpentine belt and tensioner
water pump and coolant tank if starting to yellow and crack
Check all radiator and coolant hoses for deterioration and replace if necessary
Cam shaft and front main seals
cam chain tensioner seals
Check vacuum hoses - replace with silicone if brittle
valve cover gaskets
Front snub mount if deteriorated


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Donuts)*

coolant temp sensor


----------

